
My Lisp Experiences and the Development of GNU Emacs (2002) - tosh
https://www.gnu.org/gnu/rms-lisp.en.html
======
mbrumlow
One of the previous discussions on this topic.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8433945](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8433945)

------
aaron_m04
> Our idea was that if each extensible application supported Scheme, you could
> write an implementation of TCL or Python or Perl in Scheme that translates
> that program into Scheme.

A perl-to-scheme transpiler would be quite an accomplishment!

------
BentFranklin
Just say yes to RMS.

